# Fence job



## razzzu (Sep 17, 2014)

During Project








Done









Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great Razzzu. 
Is that a Dewalt sprayer?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

What can I say, nicest I've seen in days.

Do you backbrush?


----------



## razzzu (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes, I back brush! I take pride in my work. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## razzzu (Sep 17, 2014)

I use a Wagner Flexio 590. It works quite well actually. Only downside is I have to refill the container nearly every fence panel! 

Maybe I can rig up an extension hose with a hose clamp to the snorkel which sips the paint up and put that into the 5 gal. 




Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

